# Dog shelters



## MaidenScotland

My grand daughter would like a new pup for Christmas... yes I know but they already have 3 dogs.. so they are doggy people not going to throw it out into the street int he new year. This time they would like to give a pup from a shelter a home, does anyone know of shelters in the Alicante area please, or failing that does anyone have a pup that will need rehoming.. they would like a terrier type dog now as Emma is older and would like a dog that can be in the house with her and sit on her knee.

thanks 

Maiden


----------



## DunWorkin

MaidenScotland said:


> My grand daughter would like a new pup for Christmas... yes I know but they already have 3 dogs.. so they are doggy people not going to throw it out into the street int he new year. This time they would like to give a pup from a shelter a home, does anyone know of shelters in the Alicante area please, or failing that does anyone have a pup that will need rehoming.. they would like a terrier type dog now as Emma is older and would like a dog that can be in the house with her and sit on her knee.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Maiden


I help our local animal rescue charity (El Campello). 

To find out what dogs they currently have call Colin on 965 642 455 (say Carol recommended)


----------



## MaidenScotland

No dog/pup found yet.
One aspect which puzzles me is my daughter saw a dog on line that she liked the look of and emailed the charity explaining my granddaughters age plus that there are other dogs in the house, and asked for more details and photos of the dog she was interested in(it is not in her area), yes she got a reply and it gave a very brief description of the dogs personality plus saying sorry no photos as it's raining but I suppose we could use flash if you want!! 
My daughter and her family are animal lovers and any dog they take in would have a good home plus it would be for life but sadly despite hearing about lots of dogs available finding one is hard.


----------



## owdoggy

These guys - Home - The Dog House Foundation are about 2.5 hours south of you. If you go here (Looking for homes - The Dog House Foundation) there's pics of the dogs they're trying to re-home.


Good luck:yo:



Doggy


----------



## MaidenScotland

Thanks for those that have posted links etc


----------



## Seb*

You can try the shelter in Alcoy, they are usually full to the roof. They do not kill animals, which means they just keep filling up their kennels. This charity is really struggling, so with getting a dog from there you would do a really good thing. In the winter it gets really cold up there, go and rescue one  We got one of our dogs from there and she is just lovely:

Adopcion de perros, cachorros y gatos | Protectora de animales de Alcoy - Alicante



Always happy to help are the people from Amigo Mio. Antje doesnt give up until she got the perfect dog for you, situated in the Benissa, Moraira, Teulada area. This is were we got our youngest pup "Peanut" from. She has lots of contacts and I'm sure she can help to find a young dog.

Amigo Mio


----------



## Mame

A friend took in a dog who then proceeded to give birth to 6 puppies. Homes have been found for all but one.
He is/will be just a bit bigger than a jack russel and is about 9 weeks old.


----------



## mrypg9

MaidenScotland said:


> No dog/pup found yet.
> One aspect which puzzles me is my daughter saw a dog on line that she liked the look of and emailed the charity explaining my granddaughters age plus that there are other dogs in the house, and asked for more details and photos of the dog she was interested in(it is not in her area), yes she got a reply and it gave a very brief description of the dogs personality plus saying sorry no photos as it's raining but I suppose we could use flash if you want!!
> My daughter and her family are animal lovers and any dog they take in would have a good home plus it would be for life but sadly despite hearing about lots of dogs available finding one is hard.


I'm surprised to hear that. ADANA Estepona would find you a dog on the spot. We have a wide selection of dogs ranging from puppies to lovely old boys and girls.
We charge 120 euros which includes microchip, castration, rabies injections and passport, an extremely reasonable fee considering what a vet would charge. This fee is not only necessary to keep us going but deters people getting a dog on a whim. It also costs money to feed and care for a dog properly. I say this not to put people off but to remind them of that old but true saying: 'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas'.
Some people object to paying this fee: we are a responsible organisation and would not hand over a dog without these elementary preliminaries which any responsible dog owner would do.
It's also worth remembering that these organisations are voluntary.....all income comes from donations, fund-raising activities, membership fees etc. and we have three full-time staff to pay plus the usual expenses - vets bills, electricity, food etc.
Some animal charities are richer than others - they have wealthier catchment areas and are supported by local authorities - we in ADANA are entirely dependent on public generosity.
ADANA is holding its annual Christmas Fair at the Estepona Palacio de Congresos tomorrow so if you are around that area, pop in.
And to those who say that people are more important than other animals....yes, you are right. But most of us who work for animal welfare also contribute to other 'human' charities as well.
Animals suffer because of human actions - we have a responsibility for their welfare.


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> We charge 120 euros which includes microchip, castration, rabies injections and passport, an extremely reasonable fee considering what a vet would charge.


That does indeed seem very reasonable. I can't see why anyone would complain about that.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mrypg9 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that. ADANA Estepona would find you a dog on the spot. We have a wide selection of dogs ranging from puppies to lovely old boys and girls.
> We charge 120 euros which includes microchip, castration, rabies injections and passport, an extremely reasonable fee considering what a vet would charge. This fee is not only necessary to keep us going but deters people getting a dog on a whim. It also costs money to feed and care for a dog properly. I say this not to put people off but to remind them of that old but true saying: 'A dog is for life, not just for Christmas'.
> Some people object to paying this fee: we are a responsible organisation and would not hand over a dog without these elementary preliminaries which any responsible dog owner would do.
> It's also worth remembering that these organisations are voluntary.....all income comes from donations, fund-raising activities, membership fees etc. and we have three full-time staff to pay plus the usual expenses - vets bills, electricity, food etc.
> Some animal charities are richer than others - they have wealthier catchment areas and are supported by local authorities - we in ADANA are entirely dependent on public generosity.
> ADANA is holding its annual Christmas Fair at the Estepona Palacio de Congresos tomorrow so if you are around that area, pop in.
> And to those who say that people are more important than other animals....yes, you are right. But most of us who work for animal welfare also contribute to other 'human' charities as well.
> Animals suffer because of human actions - we have a responsibility for their welfare.



My daughter has no objection to the cost... she was going to buy a pup and I suggested a dog from a home would be better and she agreed, I have just had a message from her and providing I arrive tomorrow she is going to a dog pound outside Alicante to have a look and see what is available.
My daughter has dogs and is well aware of the costs and her dogs are always for life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Animal lovers may be interested in this site which is an online shop run by a dog refuge called "Las Nieves" near Madrid. I've seen the umbrellas and they looked really strong and they've lowered the price. (at the end of the page)
ARTICULOS NO ARTESANOS - Asociacion Las Nieves


----------



## mrypg9

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter has no objection to the cost... she was going to buy a pup and I suggested a dog from a home would be better and she agreed, I have just had a message from her and providing I arrive tomorrow she is going to a dog pound outside Alicante to have a look and see what is available.
> My daughter has dogs and is well aware of the costs and her dogs are always for life.


No, I didn't think you or any of your family would have objections to the cost. But you'd be amazed at how many people think they can just turn up and take a dog.....Some get quite stroppy.
I do hope you find a suitable dog. Our pups always get adopted fairly quickly -well, pups are cute, especially the podenco crosses we get so many of - but I often wish someone would take the older boys and girls and give them a good home for the last years of their lives.
I'm going to contact Age Concern to see if they could match older people with older, quiet, undemanding dogs.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mrypg9 said:


> No, I didn't think you or any of your family would have objections to the cost. But you'd be amazed at how many people think they can just turn up and take a dog.....Some get quite stroppy.
> I do hope you find a suitable dog. Our pups always get adopted fairly quickly -well, pups are cute, especially the podenco crosses we get so many of - but I often wish someone would take the older boys and girls and give them a good home for the last years of their lives.
> I'm going to contact Age Concern to see if they could match older people with older, quiet, undemanding dogs.




I had suggested an older dog to my daughter but as Emma is only 6 and she is to be the "carer" of the dog Lynda wanted a pup up to the age of one year so that Emma would learn responsibility and it would make the dog her special friend.
The children all have a chicken each and they are made to care for that chicken in that they have to go and check it each day... there is nothing to check for as my daughter sees to them twice a day but as she says they have to learn that animals need looking after regardless of what else is going on in their lives.

When I am settled in Spain I will be looking for 2 dogs and I will certainly take some old boys on...


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Animal lovers may be interested in this site which is an online shop run by a dog refuge called "Las Nieves" near Madrid. I've seen the umbrellas and they looked really strong and they've lowered the price. (at the end of the page)
> ARTICULOS NO ARTESANOS - Asociacion Las Nieves


There's some nice things on there.:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9

MaidenScotland said:


> I had suggested an older dog to my daughter but as Emma is only 6 and she is to be the "carer" of the dog Lynda wanted a pup up to the age of one year so that Emma would learn responsibility for the pup and it would make the dog her special friend.
> The children all have a chicken each and they are made to care for that chicken in that they have to go and check it each day... there is nothing to check for as my daughter sees to them twice a day but as she says they have to learn that animals need looking after regardless of what else is going on in their lives.
> 
> When I am settled in Spain I will be looking for 2 dogs and I will certainly take some old boys on...


My Christmas wish, if I made such things, would be that everyone had the same attitude to animals as your daughter.....
If you settle in Spain anywhere near the ADANA catchment area I would be delighted to introduce you to some of our more 'mature' ladies and gentlemen.
I only wish we could have more dogs but Our Little Azor has been spoilt all his life and is used to being Numero Uno so we wouldn't feel easy about introducing others into his life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> There's some nice things on there.:clap2:


That's what I thought!


----------

